# ufoai



## sleek (Apr 26, 2010)

I installed an ufoai game from games/ufoai and when I tried to run it, it gave me these errors on video initialization section.


```
sleek% ufo

---- filesystem initialization -----
Adding game dir: ./base
using /home/sleek/.ufoai/2.2.1/base for writing
Adding game dir: /home/sleek/.ufoai/2.2.1/base
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec config.cfg
execing keys.cfg

----- network initialization -------
libcurl/7.20.0 OpenSSL/0.9.8k zlib/1.2.3 initialized.

------ server initialization -------
...using language: en_US.UTF-8

----- console initialization -------
Console initialized.

------- video initialization -------
SDL version: 1.2.14
I: desktop depth: 32bpp
I: setting mode 6: 1024x768 (fullscreen: no)
SDL SetVideoMode failed: Could not create GL context - try to change the r_bitdepth, r_colordepth and r_stencilsize value
Failed to set video mode 1024x768 windowed.
SDL SetVideoMode failed: Could not create GL context - try to change the r_bitdepth, r_colordepth and r_stencilsize value
Error: Video subsystem failed to initialize
```

I'm using FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE-p2 with dwm window manager.
x11/nvidia-driver and devel/sdl12 installed. 
Which configuration file I should check or which environment I should set or what ports I
should installing more ?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken you need openGL. You installed the nvidia driver but is it actually used?

Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## sleek (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not sure what should I grep for in Xorg.0.log, so here is my log.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

This doesn't look good:

```
(EE) Apr 26 02:01:17 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
(EE) Apr 26 02:01:17 NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
(EE) Apr 26 02:01:17 NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If
(EE) Apr 26 02:01:17 NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try
(EE) Apr 26 02:01:17 NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```


----------



## adamk (Apr 26, 2010)

You're using the Xorg glx module, not the nvidia one.  This almost certainly means that you updated Xorg in ports after installing the nvidia driver but never reinstalled the nvidia driver.

Adam


----------



## sleek (Apr 26, 2010)

I did reinstall x11/nvidia-driver and now the problem is solved, thank you


----------

